# General > Technical Support >  Satellite Broadband

## charlie

What is the current position regarding Satellite Broadband here in Caithness?

Crawling along on a 0.5Mb connection at the end of a long BT line is starting to grind and I expect no future improvement from BT.

I recall a couple of years back some folks trying the Tooway system in this forum.
I am aware of latency issues but surely couldn't be any worse than current situation.
Don't use for gaming. E mail, Browsing ,Skype and VPN into remote networks are main requirements.

Any recent experiences and advice on installers?

Many Thanks - Charlie

----------


## DKTC

Hi Charlie,

I posted a thread back in March this year, regarding Broadband Solutions as shown below.

PM me for any further information

DKTC

*Are you looking for a faster broadband solution than you currently have?*
The key offering for long line broadband is as follows:

Enjoy broadband download speeds normally 2 to 4 times faster even if you live or work as far as 10 kilometres from the exchange.

We have four packages to choose from

Domestic basic
Domestic advanced

Business high throughput
Business max virtually uncontended

To see what we can do for you give us your phone number and postcode and we will advise you of the options open to you
Email: dave@dktraining.com for further details

----------


## gmcborgie

BT Open reach are currently laying fibre optic cables along the north coast.  Have been told it's from Caithness to Ullapool and it'll take them a number of years, their on the Tongue-Bettyhill section now hopefully we should be able to get superfast broadband by Christmas. Fingers crossed!

----------


## charlie

> BT Open reach are currently laying fibre optic cables along the north coast.  Have been told it's from Caithness to Ullapool and it'll take them a number of years, their on the Tongue-Bettyhill section now hopefully we should be able to get superfast broadband by Christmas. Fingers crossed!


They may well be laying Fibre Optic Cables along the North coast but unlikely to solve my issue for a lot longer than you suggest.
They would also need to sort out the old copper cable which connects me to the exchange 6 miles away.
Fibre to Cabinet out in the countryside ain't going to happen soon!

Charlie

----------


## Wizzbang

I looked into this to recently as also fed up with BT but on a contract so have to wait a while
The main thing that puts me off is the data cap eg limit to 10gbs 
some offer unlimited between midnight and 7 am ish.

on the plus side there is no line rental so a saving there although the packages are pricy.
To use the phone via voip will have some latency but I work offshore on a semi subs and our data and phone calls are all done over satellite and i cant 
detect much delay when speaking on the phone. 
Going on that premise i might switch when my current contract ends. I havent met anyone who has a private setup to compare with our corporate one.

some links to the sites i checked with 
https://www.satelliteinternet.co.uk/packages
http://www.europasat.com/ses-broadband/?curr=gbp
https://www.broadbandeverywhere.co.uk/packages/2-buy
Hope this helps.

I

----------


## charlie

Thanks for your input Wizzbang much appreciated.

Charlie

----------

